# SA for retired Brit over Thailand



## jb44 (May 21, 2010)

Came to look-see SA short while ago as an option to far east living,not exactly impressed,only Durban came anything close I would consider an option to Thailand. Even the current exchange rate 18 to the £ makes it more expensive than other places in the sun in the east.
Took in CPT JNB and Durban,hired a car for few weeks,fantastic country on the eye,but if I tried to comment on the basics I would be probably be branded a racist,but it just feels so uncomfortable.
Feel things will only get worse there in not too distant future and I really pity the white poor,it really is disgraceful to see them suffer,the UK and other European countries should offer them a way out.

Rant over


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

jb44 said:


> Came to look-see SA short while ago as an option to far east living,not exactly impressed,only Durban came anything close I would consider an option to Thailand. Even the current exchange rate 18 to the £ makes it more expensive than other places in the sun in the east.
> Took in CPT JNB and Durban,hired a car for few weeks,fantastic country on the eye,but if I tried to comment on the basics I would be probably be branded a racist,but it just feels so uncomfortable.
> Feel things will only get worse there in not too distant future and I really pity the white poor,it really is disgraceful to see them suffer,the UK and other European countries should offer them a way out.
> 
> Rant over


Sorry but this is not really the place for your rant about South Africa. And your last comment in your post is just going to stir up posts that don't really deal with anything moving to South Africa. Seems to just posted here to let us know you didn't like South Africa and feel sorry for anyone who lives there.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

lol I believe we call this a troll....


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Have a great retirement in Thailand, we have enough of your kind over here.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Maybe since the OP is now banned one of the Mods can close this thread?


----------

